# New Car Ordered & Looking Some advice



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi to all

Looking some advice on paint protection for our new car, just ordered a 118d M sport Shadow edition in estriol blue that I should have in the next few weeks and was considering Ceramic Pro paint protector!

I've owned a few Bm's over the years and took great enjoyment in looking after the M3's I've owned.



















So this is now what's on order and in a colour I've always wanted










Any help or advice gratefully appreciated and welcome, I do like the idea of nano coatings and read a bit about ceramic pro's products

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Cant recommend anyone as I haven't use any but those cars are llloovveerrllyy.

Welcome


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome scooobydont 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

My mate brought his Estoril Blue 320D M sport straight to me from the dealer great colour to work on. \Drivers side was pretty good and only took around 30 mins per panel . Passenger side looked like it had been washed with a brillo. In all 10 hours work for perfect bodywork using Scholl products and them wolf nano coating. I like the idea of ceramic coatings but i am always removing wee fine lines from people brushing against my cars . Sapphire Black 4 series and Pearlescent White F - type....If you live near Fife bring it round and i can help you do it .


----------

